# Bunny Buddy Comfort Blanket (Knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bunny Buddy Comfort Blanket. It is knitted in worsted/aran weight yarn throughout and measures 18 x 18 inches/46 x 46cms.

This is a simple design, clearly written, line per row, no abbreviations and also includes a step by step guide full of photos to help you assemble your Bunny Buddy.

Price: $5.50/£3.50

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bunny-buddy-comfort-blanket

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/164611633/bunny-buddy-comfort-blanket


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

She is beautiful!!!! All of your designs are. You just continue to amaze me.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

She is sooooo sweet! Love it! Thank you, my darling!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Flopsy-Clover for my collection I think. Well done Pat. A beautiful little girl. My sister was looking through my patterns yesterday and has fallen in love with Cuddly Bunny. Another one on my to-do list. When will I get time to make something cuddly for myself? Thank you for another one of your patterns.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

She certainly is a sweetheart. Pat . Xxx


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Once again... another WINNER!!! So sweet, Pat. Love the innocence in her face. Love your patterns!!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Gorgeous - a triumph :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I am in total agreement. This little bunny is a winner! A true winner. I love her. A real little girly girl. I am in love.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for you kindness and continued support


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat!this is one stupendous little Bunny Girl..I adore every one of your patterns..Thank you Mx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww thank you M


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Adorable, such a cute little bunny


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

awwww so cute


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So sweet!


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

I just love them all.Going to have to send my friend a money order so I can get them all. Fantastic work as always.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is so cute.


----------



## Akbruin (Jun 14, 2013)

This is so cute......with a little tweaking it could look like "Piglet"


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yay, had to fly over and get this pattern as soon as I saw it ! Thank you Pat ! That is soooo cute ! I love the little pink nose ! xo


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Really cute x


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Such an adorable critter blanket! You did it again, Pat!!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

He's gorgeous Pat, great job as usual. Love him!

Leanna x

PS I'm 2 weeks behind reading KP due to renovating Kyla's unit. Talk to you soon. x x x


----------

